#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which beautiful song that usually gets you to tear up?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends, 


We all know music is our companion and they can give solace to our every mood and feelings. there are some soulful songs that always make us cry with their beautiful music and meaningful words. Likewise, I always cry whenever I listen to Orunaal maddum sirikka song from the movie Sedan. So guys, which beautiful song that usually gets you to tear up?

----------

